# crab pots.



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

nope. sory mate dunno bout them. just got the ol witches hats. and only let em soak a couple hours as everyone keeps nicking them in our lake


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

missingdna, I have not heard of the T pots but have seen the round & square collapsible ones. They work but check on the fishing regs to see where you can use them. As Jokinna does, I use witch's hats in Lake Macquarie.

Jokinna you are right about them pinching them. A couple of weeks ago I had some new pots that I just bought in Belmont bay. I was chucking some lures around about 100m away from them when a couple of young blokes pulled up in a tinny & prceeded to pull up my traps. :? :? They soon chucked them back in & took off when they seen me paddling as fast as I ever have towards them letting out a few choice words :twisted: , nearly got to them too as they had trouble getting there motor started, bastards.

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

It's sad that some people stoop that low as to steal $8 crab pots. I had had that prob once with the same person on the hawksbury river. I spotted him with night vision binoculars and with a few strategic placed treble hooks on the rope and a house brick in it to make it harder to lift, I caught my self a scum bag. I laughed as I herd him swearing as he tried to remove the hook from his hand with the weight of the trap and house brick :lolraging it back down


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry mods, delete this if needed.

I've heard of some people snapping some razor blades in half and threading it into the rope, the average share farmer would haul them up fast and recklessly and get cut up pretty bad.

I'm not saying to do this but some people have gone to desperate lengths to retain there pots and catch.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

i like the treble and brick idea :lol: but fair enough, if its not yors then jus leave it. their fault if they get all cut up when its not there trap.

hey rocky, are we allowed to crab trap in lake mac? certain areas maybe? i always thought u couldnt :?


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Jokinna, only allowed witch's hats in Lake Macquarie, no traps. You can use traps in the Hunter R & Port Stephens.

Not keen on the hooks or blades on the rope, I would only hurt myself :lol: :lol:

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm not defending the share farmers, but there are all sorts in this world. If you left your rod on the jetty and wandered off down the shore, would you expect it to still be there when you get back? I leave my yabbie traps near where I'm fishing on the dams so I can keep an eye on them. 
Thers a spot on the Brissy River that I fish where someone keeps dropping pots with no tag, no rope, no float. Whenever I snag one I just collapse it and take it home and give it to mates that go crabbing. If they were legally placed I would leave them alone, but treat them like litter if they aren't legal.


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Tomca, the traps I had out were only 100m away from me & clearly marked with a bright orange & white bouy with my name, phone No. & address on them so I dont see the need for some peanuts to just motor up, pull them & put them in ther boat. Yes I would expect it to be there, If it doesn't have your name on it dont @#$% touch it.
You can do what you want with unmarked traps/pots.

Merry Christmas
Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------

